# Happy New Year.. 2012



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wish each and every one of you a peaceful,healthy, prosperous 2012.

We all have different ways of seeing in the New Year.. I lived on the river Clyde and at the stroke of midnight all the ships horns would blow, we opened the window to let the old year out and the new year in. What local tradition do you follow?


slàinte 

Chris


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Bringing in a piece of coal to bring in the New Year and first footing.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Tradition? Hmmmmmm.... well there was one New Year in London, which I would be happy to forget, when we decided to go into the city. Bad mistake! Since then my tradition has been to sit in front of the tele and munch as many chocolates as I fancy, whilst watching the world welcome in the new year country by country on TV, till it hit us! This year it looks like I have to listen to people banging on escalator doors and kids screaming.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

BTW Happy New Year, everyone


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

In Spain we eat twelve grapes and drink Cava. Its really silly, we think that it brings luck for the new year if we manage to eat each grape as the clock strikes twelve without choking. 

Not an easy task. 

Unfortunately I forgot to buy grapes today. I wonder if strawberries would do the trick. Nor I have Cava. 

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm in Spain right now. Will look for grapes and cava!


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the first New Year's Eve for 25 years that I have not been working, playing with a band. I'm looking forward to having an early(ish) night with my wife, in our new home in Maadi.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> I'm in Spain right now. Will look for grapes and cava!


lol you wont have to look for long. They are probably just about everywhere tonight.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

All rubbish must be taken out of house before midnight....if you take it out on New Year day you take your luck out with it.....so all rubbish bins now empty.:clap2::clap2:


Happy New Year to all of you and hope you all have a peaceful and healthy one.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

When I first moved to Egypt, on New Years eve, Egyptians would throw glasses and bottles out their windows, off rooftops and from balconies. :scared:

Streets completely covered in broken glass.

I think this tradition has died down quite a bit now, at least it's not going on anywheres near me now.



Personally, I prefer the kiss at midnight 

Happy New Year all!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

About 40 of us used to have a party in our Village Hall, then at midnight :clock: link hands around the War Memorial - with Big Ben chimes blasting out from the Hall windows, sing Auld Lang Syne. 

Then let fireworks off from a friends garden, finally back to the Party till we dropped.arty:

:elf:


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

We celebrate a few New Years 

According to family tradition a platter of apples dipped in honey to symbolise a sweet new year, dates and pomegranates that get stuck in my teeth and stuffed vegetables

Hope 2012 goes great for everyone as many Egyptian's don't have food


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

We wish everyone a happy and healthy 2012!

In Holland we eat "oliebollen" (Dutch doughnuts) on New Years' Eve. I made them yesterday with raisins and pieces of apple. Oliebol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also a Dutch tradition: at 12 o'clock the Dutch are celebrating with fire works, this year approx. worth of 65million Euro's!! Crazy, I know.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

We don't do much now that we're as it's called seniors just sit in front of the telly.

I wish a happy a prosperous 2012 to all of you and those of you here keep safe.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> I'm in Spain right now. Will look for grapes and cava!




The midnight grapes are actually grown in the area I live.. fields of grapes surround my daughters villa.. you might be eating grapes that were grown on her doorstep


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I wish each and every one of you a peaceful,healthy, prosperous 2012.
> 
> We all have different ways of seeing in the New Year.. I lived on the river Clyde and at the stroke of midnight all the ships horns would blow, we opened the window to let the old year out and the new year in. What local tradition do you follow?
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!

I was watching fireworks at midnight between Castel Sant'Angelo and the Colosseo !!  from the Gianicolo Hill!! !! ... and after that ... a warm plate of "lenticchie and cotechino" (Lentils and boiled Pig Leg !!!) .... the traditions says you need to eat it at midnight ... they will bring you good luck!! I wish all egypt-expats a "peaceful" 2012!!

:tea:


----------

